# Good price for a used C59 frameset?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Found a used C59 frameset locally that is a real C59 (not a fake) and appears to still be in good shape overall. Has a few knicks and scuffs in the paint from use. Seller is asking $1500. Most C59s on eBay seem to go for around $2k from what I have seen. Any reason to not get it for $1500?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd say half of what it costs new if its in good condition is a fair price -- so given that they went for a bit more than $3000 new, that's not a bad price. You can get a new C60 frame for around $4500. 

My wife and I had our C40's refurbished by this guy in North Carolina (Jack Kane). For around $400, he'll touch up paint chips (the paint matched 100%) and redo the clear coat. The frames looked brand new when we got them back. He turned them around in just a few weeks. I put new components and wheels on them and it's like having a new bike.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I guess that is always an option but $400 to touch up some paint chips seems steep when you can get a full frame professional paint job for around that much.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I think $1500 sounds good if in good shape. I shopped around for a C59 for a while with a price point of $2K but couldn't find one in my size at that price, although I have seen a couple lately. I ended up getting a good deal on a EPS.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

tranzformer said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I guess that is always an option but $400 to touch up some paint chips seems steep when you can get a full frame professional paint job for around that much.


It was a lot more than just touching up the paint. He sanded all the clear coat off and put a new coat on. The frame really looked brand new. I also had some repair work done (replacing some cable guides). Would you pay $1900 for a brand new C-59 frame?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

hfc said:


> I think $1500 sounds good if in good shape. I shopped around for a C59 for a while with a price point of $2K but couldn't find one in my size at that price, although I have seen a couple lately. I ended up getting a good deal on a EPS.


A EPS or EPQ have also been on my list. But if I can get a C59, I think I prefer that. What did you get your EPS for?



pmf said:


> It was a lot more than just touching up the paint. He sanded all the clear coat off and put a new coat on. The frame really looked brand new. I also had some repair work done (replacing some cable guides). Would you pay $1900 for a brand new C-59 frame?


Didn't realize he also did some repair work as part of that. Did you go with the same color as the original or did you have him do a different paint scheme?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The repair work was replacing five cable guides at $50 each. Several of them were corroded. The paint touch up and new clear coat was another $400. He did not change the underlying paint. Apparently the old clear coat gets sanded off, leaving the paint job and then reapplied. I was kind of confused at first too. I didn't want the bike repainted. $400 will get you a pretty basic paint job. Maybe that's worth exploring. One thing I don't like about the more recent Colnagos is the paint jobs they offer. They're pretty boring -- basically look like decals. I see they're offering the C-60 in Mapeii colors. That would be fun to own. 

Yes, it was a little expensive, but I figure how often do you have your bike stripped down to just the frame? I replaced everything on the bike except the seat post, saddle and pedals to the tune of $2000+ -- why not spend $400 to get the frame looking new again. See my post here on C-40 restoration.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

tranzformer said:


> A EPS or EPQ have also been on my list. But if I can get a C59, I think I prefer that. What did you get your EPS for?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize he also did some repair work as part of that. Did you go with the same color as the original or did you have him do a different paint scheme?


I got it on eBay for $2k complete bike with Super Record 11. When researching it seems people like the C59 better than the EPS but I've been happy with it.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

hfc said:


> I got it on eBay for $2k complete bike with Super Record 11. When researching it seems people like the C59 better than the EPS but I've been happy with it.


That is a steal. Congrats.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks,

Gratuitous picture. It came with Campy Zondas, a nice wheelset btw.

@pmf. I remember your C40 thread, I might have commented there. There are a few bikes that are worth sinking serious money into restoring and the C40 is one of those. When I ride mine, I still think, "they could have stopped making bikes after this one".

I just spent a couple hundred bucks on some restoration work on a '86 De Rosa Professional. I'm thinking it will be worth it.


----------

